# 而欲强人之病以就吾说



## eskimo79

Hi everybody...

I was wondering if anyone can give me their opinion...I am not sure to whom the stubbornness is referring to...it is part of a preface of a medical text... thank you so much!

泥一成之见，而欲强人之病以就吾说，其患在固执

Eskimo


----------



## Daffodil100

> 医药之谓。医者，意也；药者，瀹也。谓先通其意，而后用其药物以疏瀹。善哉言乎！医理在是矣，而意之通实难。泥一成之见，而欲强人之病以就吾说，其患在固执；


 
I think it refers to a doctor who is stubborn if he is not flexible, and doesn't really understand the essence of the medical science.


----------



## jinxnao

*W*ho can translate this sentence in  a perfect way?

*C*an *yo*u analyse this sentence, it is very complex..

*I*t is very difficult indeed..


----------



## rookiepro

From my point of view, this sentence means "it would be stubborn, if a doctor sticks to his own oponion too much and tries to impose it to a disease"


----------



## YangMuye

They are really old style Chinese. I'm not sure if my understanding is right not not.

泥一成之见，
（他）拘泥 於 已經形成了的(無法改變的) 意見。
He sticks to his own opinion.

而欲强人之病*以*就吾说，
然而/而且 想 勉強 用 別人的錯誤 （來） 支持 自己的 學説，
But/and use other's error/fault to prove his theory,

其患在固执
這種人 （令人）擔心（的地方）在於 頑固地 堅持（錯誤的看法）
The worry is that he is a diehard.

於=at, in, on, from, for, about...
以=by
I think 强人之病*以*就吾说=强*以*人之病就吾说. But I'm not sure.


----------



## eskimo79

Thank you so much for your help!!!

Eskimo


----------



## jinxnao

其患在固执 what does it mean?


----------



## Lamb67

其患,his illenss;在固执,lies in (his) being a  diehard


----------



## Aurora极光

其患在固执
這種人 （令人）擔心（的地方）在於 頑固地 堅持（錯誤的看法）
The worry is that he is a diehard.

should it be "His problem/weakness is stubborn" ?


----------



## YangMuye

Aurora极光 said:


> 其患在固执
> 這種人 （令人）擔心（的地方）在於 頑固地 堅持（錯誤的看法）
> The worry is that he is a diehard.
> 
> should it be "His problem/weakness is stubborn" ?



They are the same.
患 have two means, 
the originally one is “to worry”(verb), “something that worries you”(noun).
The second one is “to suffer from”(verb), illness/weakness(noun).


----------



## jinxnao

ohh it is very nice, please give me an analyse for this too : 
*而欲强人之病以就吾说*


----------



## YangMuye

Firstly, I'm not sure if my analyse is right or not. I don't have any confidence.
Secondly, it is written in “文言文” which is something that one lived 200~300 years ago imitated the spoken language used 2500 yeas ago. It's not modern Chinese.

Please see my post #5.
強 is an adverb means to force something to be done.
而欲强人之病以就吾说=而欲强以人之病就吾说=
卻(強)想(欲) 勉強地(強)用(以)  {別人(人)的(之)病(錯誤觀點)}  {就(支持)自己的(吾)觀點(說)}。
想做……=want to do
用{……}{做……}= use something to do

And once again, I'm not sure of the meaning of “強”.


----------



## catherine1999

Touch not this stuff,they are just useless crap. Not kind of things normal person would know, kind of make me sick.


----------



## echo_zkl

YangMuye said:


> They are really old style Chinese. I'm not sure if my understanding is right not not.
> 
> 泥一成之见，
> （他）拘泥 於 已經形成了的(無法改變的) 意見。
> He sticks to his own opinion.
> 
> 而欲强人之病*以*就吾说，
> 然而/而且 想 勉強 用 別人的錯誤 （來） 支持 自己的 學説，
> But/and use other's error/fault to prove his theory,
> 
> 其患在固执
> 這種人 （令人）擔心（的地方）在於 頑固地 堅持（錯誤的看法）
> The worry is that he is a diehard.
> 
> 於=at, in, on, from, for, about...
> 以=by
> I think 强人之病*以*就吾说=强*以*人之病就吾说. But I'm not sure.



I agree with you mostly except two or three slight points.
强here, I think, means farfetched, or giving a strain interpretation
病 is actually illness
以就吾说：to confirm/verify his own diagnosis.


----------



## jinxnao

以就吾说：to confirm/verify his own diagnosis. 
How can this mean that? Where is "verifying " in this phrase? Jiu means verify ???


----------



## echo_zkl

On a second thought, jiu here means "to accommodate".


----------

